# New Zealand Champs 2009 TV coverage



## nlCuber22 (Jan 9, 2010)

6:50





It's sexy.


----------



## Dene (Jan 9, 2010)

That was a terrible foot solve.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 9, 2010)

Jeez Dene I think even I can Tperm faster than that.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 9, 2010)

Rubrik's cube? Am I hearing that right?


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 9, 2010)

Awww, I was hoping to see a 6.50 feet solve, not at 6: 50.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Awww, I was hoping to see a 6.50 feet solve, not at 6: 50.



I'm not a big fan of these, 
but I think this deserves a :fp


----------



## zster007 (Jan 9, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > Awww, I was hoping to see a 6.50 feet solve, not at 6: 50.
> ...



Ummmm I think he was being sarcastic. Your post is more :fpish


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 9, 2010)

Yay for Feliks.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 9, 2010)

zster007 said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...



There's a sarcasm smiley for a reason.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 9, 2010)

I cheered for Feliks at the beginning because lefty OH cubers are awesome (even though I have to be! Lol!)


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm loving that shirt Dene


----------



## joey (Jan 9, 2010)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I cheered for Feliks at the beginning because lefty OH cubers are awesome (even though I have to be! Lol!)



Have you tried it right-clawed? 

Hai to dene
Hai to feliks
hai to tim
hait to dene's parents


----------



## Dene (Jan 10, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> I'm loving that shirt Dene



Still my favourite


----------

